# Asian stocks under pressure as US bond markets ‘cry timber’



## kashtrade (15 August 2019)

Investors flee to the safety of sovereign debt and gold


----------



## sptrawler (15 August 2019)

kashtrade said:


> Investors flee to the safety of sovereign debt and gold



It's becoming a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------

